# Found a pigeon in front yard yesterday.



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

We found this little fellow in our front yard yesterday. He's very friendly and seems quite comfortable around humans.

Here's a link to a YouTube I have of him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi7qkj-A-UE

We gave him shelter and water with seeds, as he appeared to have no inclination to fly or leave our yard and our neighbourhood is crawling with cats. My girls adore him and have named him Oscar. They are begging me to let him stay, I am apprehensive as I would assume he's a wild bird and he has no tags. 

I've been doing some research, and today I noticed he's puffing himself up and seems to be sleepy or at least keeps his eyes closed most of the time. Should I be concerned that he is sick? We've checked for any possible signs of injury and have found nothing.

If I'm not mistaken he's a Rock Pigeon correct? I'm not sure what to do for him at this point. Ideally, I would like him to return to his home, whether it be the wild or whatever. But, if need be, we would be happy to give him a home, I'm just not sure that is what would be best for him.

Any ideas?

Oh and if it's helpful. I'm in the Ottawa, Canada area.

Thanks! 
Renee


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you for taking it in!!
He/She is a feral Blue Check pigeon. The blue Check is its markings/color. It could have be hand raised then released, or just isn't feeling well. 

He doesn't look like he is feeling well and yes, he could be sick... he looks sick. Don't worry as long as your girls wash their hands after holding him they should be fine. Untill he is well, you won't know if he is really tame or just ill. After he is better, is when I would make the call on keeping him or not.

You will need to most likely get some meds for him, keep him warm and offer food/water. 
Do you see any white or yellow things in his mouth?? Any bumps on his face or beak? Is he eating/ drinking normally...or does it seem funny.? They put their beak in water and drink like you would with a straw.

Someone with more experiance will be along to tell you what meds and to give you more info. They might even be able to put you in contact with someone in your area.

-Hilly


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.

We just did another check of him. Nothing in his mouth that shouldn't be there. No bumps on his beak or face. He has been drinking and eating. After checking the web, we realized he needed a deep bowl of water in order to sip the water as you described.

Other than his unwillingness to fly, he really seems to be ok. 

Thanks again!
Renee


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The next step would be to check his poo and make sure that it is ok. It should be a little pile of brown, with a white spot on top...or something very similiar. Nothing to watery...

Then check both of his wings.... Feel for any breaks, or injuries...

Injuries from a cat attack could make this guy very sick...are there any scratches on him?

Is he staying puffed up??

-Hilly


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

His poop is solid grey/brown/green with white, not very watery. He doesn't stay puffed all the time, although right now he's got his head tucked in and appears to be asleep. He will perch himself willingly on my shoulder and hand. He follows us everywhere, seems much more at ease when he's either sitting on or near us. 

When we check his wings, they appear fine. He will spread them and flaps quite strongly, but never takes flight.

Renee


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

When you say you gave him shelter- does that mean he is secured in a space where he can not get away?
I agree he does look a little under the weather. Keep in mind that pigeons will go to great lenghts to hide an illness. SO if this little one isn't secured in a cage, bathroom etc. IMO- I would do that asap!


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Jenn,

Yes we have him in our dog's old cage in our shed with the shed doors open (it was raining earlier) otherwise we bring him into the sunlight. I'm hesitant to bring him in the house since our dog is far too curious for my liking.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

YEA- good on you! 
Now- next ? is do you have a heat source for him... ie; heating pad set to low wrapped in a towel? A heat lamp, or you can fill an old sock with rice and microwave it to warm it , not HOT but warm, you would then place the sock next to him in the cage.
Also, add a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar to his drinking water, that will help replenish him. He needs to rest from the looks of the video. 

Does his eye have a discharge? In the video it looks a little off to me?

Is it cold outside there? If so, moving him indoors in the cage would be great. Maybe in a bathroom?

Is he eating and how much?
Also feel the keel bone, it is the bone below the neck about an inch down. Does it feel sharp? 

AND THANK YOU so much for caring enough to look out for him!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi there...I've just looked at your video and the bird is not right...it's sick.
Now, you say you have it in your old dog cage in the shed...if the wires of the cage are what I'm thinking, the bird could get his head caught or a predator such as a rat or weasel could get in side and kill him. Just last week, one of our members lost a Pigeon she had put in a dog cage...it got it's head stuck in between the wires at night and was strangled trying to free itself. Another had Rats get through the wires and kill Pigeons...so you need to check that.
It's hard to tell what the bird may be suffering from but it does need to be evaluated by a* Pigeon Friendly *veterinarian or rehabber...Pigeon Friendly is very important.
I don't have a verified rehabber to refer you to but I do have a list of rehabbers in Canada. Start by calling the closest to you and ask if they see Pigeons. If they say no ask them if they know who does...follow the trail until you find someone appropriate. Here's the list...
http://www.wildlifeinternational.or...l&Country=CA&Prov=ontario&City=&Submit=Search


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Jenn,

No discharge in his eyes. Must have been the video quality. I checked the keel bone as you suggested and I don't feel anything sharp. It feels smooth. I hope that's ok! We are clearing an area in the house with a door to keep the dog away and to keep him warm.

Charis,

The wires on the cage are quite spaced out. Enough to keep him confined, but certainly not so small as to keep paws and smaller critters out, but we will be bringing him inside tonight just to be on the safe side.

Thanks for that list. Most of those places are hours and hours away, so I'll call and see if they are aware of any in my area.

One thing I noticed. He's not interested in drinking out of the container I provided. But if we spill some on the bottom of the cage, he's very eager to sip it up. He actually tilts his head to the side low to the ground and you can actually see him sipping up the water. Is this adequate? If this is the only way he will drink I'll keep providing it to him this way. But I was under the impression he needed a deep container so that he could dip his beak and sip.

Thanks again for all of your advice. I really appreciate the assistance.

Renee


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He does need a deep dish so something is really off. With that eye maybe some kind of an infection or canker in his sinus area. I suspect he is very treatable so don't let him be euthanized.
What is he eating? How much?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

birds have a bone running down the center of their chest, it's called a keel bone.
if you feel it their should be muscle on either side going right up to the center of his chest.
if it's sticking out like a blade more than 1/4 of an inch or so he's thin.
can you afford to take him to the vet???


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

It very well could be that he doesn't know that the water is in there. You could gently show him the water by pushing his beak down into the dish. If he is feral- he is used to forging for food and water. He needs more water than what is just on the floor. Trying showing him and see how that goes. Again, add the pinch of salt and pinch of sugar to the water. 

Pigeons do sip their water up like a straw, so a dish that is at least 2 inches in depth is what he will need. (he will literally dunk his beak in the dish once he knows its there...)
let us know how that goes. Charis will be along shortly and will let you know her thoughts as well. She is very very knowledgable, and always here to help, so any questions I know she'd be right there to answer for you!

*post edit:*I see both Jodi and Charis have posted, your in good hands Renee!


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks again for all your help!

altgirl35,

On the downward stroke I cannot feel anything, but on the upward stroke I can feel the bone. So perhaps he is thin.

I have uploaded another video I just took of him about half an hour ago. Ignore the audio, it's from my phone.
I changed the water container, which he seems to appreciate, because he took quite a few long sips from the water (that now contains a pinch of salt and sugar), I just didn't grab my phone in time to catch it on video. He seems to be eating quite well. I hope you can see from the video the contents of the feed. Sunflower, safflower and other small grains.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTp2KSqtZiw

Oh and I would never allow anyone to euthanize him. I will bring him back home if anyone were to suggest that. I promise!! =) I did check again, and I still don't see any discharge coming from either of his eyes.

Renee


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

S/he is definately under the weather. Possibly throw a beach towel over the cage to keep the inside warmer. poor baby! Your his angel! Is there any way to get him to an avian vet like mentioned above?


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Jenn, 

I can certainly try. I'll try to call around to different places before leaving for work in the morning. I hope he's going to be ok!

Renee


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

It would be a good idea to get a fecal test done. In the meantime keep him quite and warm. Sometimes if you tell the office that it is a feral pigeon they may reduce the fee. BUT- like Charis mentioned, make it VERY clear that he is not to be put to sleep. Many offices here in the States will give you the office visit for free and then you would need to pay for medications... etc. Pigeons have made come backs from dire straights-( trust me I have one just look at my albums) so don't lose hope, he was lead to you for a reason, at least thats what I think.. 
Also it would be a good idea to get a pigeon mix. You can find that at a feed store. Don't give too many safflower or sunflower seeds as it can sometimes give them the runs. If he is thin, he will need the pigeon mix that has a higher protein in it. Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Something is not right wih this little fella. In the first video I thought there was something wrong with his eyes, but they might be just a bit sunken in.
In the second video you can tell better he is not feeling too well.
He also walks kind of funny. First I thought maybe he is in the early stages of PMV, a neurological disease they often get.
Do you have any medications on hand? 
If you have any Cirpo you could start him on that.
Also have you checked him over for any wounds? 
How are the droppings?

Reti


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Reti,

I have no medication that I could administer. I have checked him thoroughly and have not found a single wound, scratch or damaged wing. His droppings seem to be pretty consistent at this point. Dark with white and slightly watery, pretty consistent with other droppings I have seen. 

He seems to have taken to eating and drinking more regularly now that he's in the house. Perhaps it wasn't as warm as he needed being outside? 

This is all new to me, so I not familiar with PMV, I will have to use google to get more info so I can look for signs.

Thanks!
Renee


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

PMV was just a thought, he has no signs of it. The signs he is having could be anything.
Can you take a close up pic of the eyes?

If he is sleeping though let him rest.
Let us know how he is doing tomorrow.

Glad he is eating, that is a good sign.

Reti


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are a couple of pretty clear images I just took. 




















Renee


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The eyes definately don't look right.
I can't tell what it is and seems like he can see. If you look at pics of pigeons you'll see the difference of how they should look like.
Maybe he can't see well. I don't know, hopefully someone else has some more input.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Morning Renee!


How is Oscar doing this morning?

To be honest when I watching the video of him while he was in his cage, I was wondering if he had vision at all. Our totally Blind feral Petrie will use his beak to navigate just like Oscar did to get around. 

Renee, when you put your hand up to his eyes , does he move away? Or will he just stand still? Petrie will respond to noise around him but not to any movement made by us. And he uses his beak along the ground to tell where he is going. It seemed like in the video that is what he was doing? Have you noticed that too?

*post edit note*:I watched the second video again, and maybe the walking is because he can't see??? Petrie walks like that because he has to go slow to feel his way. If this is the case Renee, please don't panic. There are several members, _including myself _who care for blind pigeons with MUCH success! I would be happy to help in any way that I can.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

FloridaLuv said:


> Good Morning Renee!
> 
> 
> How is Oscar doing this morning?
> ...


I think you might be right. The eyes definately don't look right and his whole behaviour isn't right. 

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Any news???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

IF he has a vision problem or is blind, putting his feeding dish and water dish in one place, will help him find his food and water...

Sure hope he will be OK...he's quite the cutie and I know you have already fallen in love with him!

A fecal test, as has been mentioned, would be most helpful too.

Sending HEALING thoughts with love, hugs and scritches and looking forward to positive updates!

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. Sorry it took me so long to update you all, long work day.

Oscar seems ok today. He's not puffing up at all like he was yesterday. He's been eating and drinking a lot. And there is lots of poop to clean up.

Interesting theory on his sight. I did the tests you suggested and he didn't pull back when my finger got closer to his eyes. Would that be the cause for his reluctance to fly? When I perch him on my hand and lift up and down, he does spread his wings and makes quite a strong wind as he flaps. So I almost feel like he could fly, if he chose to. Perhaps he doesn't take flight simply because he can't see.

He's very content to stay in the cage, although we did bring him outside in the sunshine today. He didn't move around a whole lot. Not anywhere like he did on the first day we found him. On the first day he followed us everywhere. We would take a few steps and he would catch right up.

Is it possible that he's not sick, but blind?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry i havn't been on, i don't have much to add but to tell whether he is thin or not, when you find the keel run your fingers starting in the center of the keel bone out towards his sides under his wings.
if it feels concave on either side, he's thin, likely he his, he looks pretty sick.


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info altgirl35. I just checked again with your further instruction, and he's definitely not concave. 

If he wasn't sleeping right now I would record some more. But I'll try and put something else up tomorrow, perhaps out in the sunlight to get a better idea of how he's doing.

Thanks again, for everyone's input. We as a family, have already decided that if he needs us, then we'll give him a good home. 

Renee


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ItzMeRenee said:


> Thanks for the additional info altgirl35. I just checked again with your further instruction, and he's definitely not concave.
> 
> If he wasn't sleeping right now I would record some more. But I'll try and put something else up tomorrow, perhaps out in the sunlight to get a better idea of how he's doing.
> 
> ...


I have a tear in my eye ((of happiness)) as I read this... It's awsome that you will be willing to help him , even if he is blind- GOOD on YOU!!!

I will post in a minute about thinigs that would be helpful for you to do since the possibility of being blind seems to be at the front of this. But YOU have made my night! Thank you!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I have been helping another member who lost her sweet one over the rainbow bridge tonight- I am so sad, that it would be better if I post here tomorrow after a good nights sleep. 

Renee... Thank you for caring for him, I will PM you my phone number should you have any questions about caring for a blind pijie. Have a good evening and give that Oscar a big ole hug from me! I post back here tomorrow.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay i', gonna throw this out there hopefully others will post and say no, is it possible he has chlamydia, i know one of the symptoms is conjunctivitis but then again his eyes don't really look infected, they just look very strange.
maybe he's just an elderly little guy, any chance you can take him to the vet???


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Right now I don't have the extra funds for a vet. I'm hoping that there are home remedies that I can use to help this little guy.

He seems to want to sleep most of the time. He also tends to pull one claw up under him and rest on one foot. He doesn't respond to visual stimulus, but noises and movement he responds to. 

He's still eating and drinking good, lots of dark poops with white. Is it possible that he's just exhausted? I would think after 3 days he would recover, but what do I know? lol

When I perch him on my hand, he seems to snuggle right in and sleep. When I put him back in his cage, he struggles to stay attached to me. I have to lift him off my hand and place him back in. Not sure if that's a sign of anything either. 

I wish I had more signs or symptoms to share. Other than sleep, eat and drink, he really doesn't do much else. Oh and I haven't heard a sound of out him. Are they usually pretty quiet?

Renee


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good Lord, it could be anything. You checked his mouth, but did you have someone else hold him, and look way down deep in his throat with a flashlight? Somtimes you really have to do that to see canker. And sometimes, canker doesn't show. Wish you could treat him for that and worm him to start with. They are so common.
As far as being pretty quiet. Yes, when they are sick.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I would treat him for canker and then cocci and then deworm him and follow up with probiotics and vitamins/minerals. also look for lice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea, but she said his poops look good. Doesn't sound like cocci.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

When you say dark poops... are they black are very dark green? This could just be an indication of starving... If he is blind... And to be honest I think he is- He would have been having a very diffucult time finding food and water. It actually amazes me he found you. Petrie always wants to be out with us too... and he will snuggle right up on my arm, lap etc.... Is he puffing up still? I am sure his immune system has taken a toll ... I know there are several diseases that can cause blindness in pigeons... I just can't remember them and when I search, I t comes up with a slew of things.... 
It would be a good idea to do all the things the listed above. Could you call around and ask if a vets office could do a fecal float? Sometimes they will do it for less cost if you don't actually bring the bird in... And if I remember right, does Jerry do this at Foys?


ALso, not uncommon for him to be making no noise when he is under stress...and possiblly sick.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*A few things about caring for a Blind Pijie:*

For a blind bird, here are a few things that might help you:

*For the cage:* Keep everything in the same place... you can move things to clean them, but always put it back in the same spot. I have zip tied certain toys to the side of the cage for reference ... so he knows where he is in the cage. Trust me I have sat and watched him for hours and he uses every single one of them. Keep them in the same location. I also went and bought a stuffed animal that I place in his cage ( Note: buy 2 so when one is getting washed you can put the other one in the cage) Petrie will go and perch on his bear and coo to it. At one end of the cage I have a board that is place in front of his food/water dish, he knows when he steps up on the board that he only has to peck forward to get to his food and water. I have also lined the side of his cage with a plastic material going up half way so that he can't get his head/beak stuck in the cage - again- I have zip tied this to the side of the cage... 

(note: with blind birds they use their beak for everything, they will drag it along the cage bottom and the side of the cage to find their way around so BE sure to be EXTRA clean on the cage floor.) 

*Feeding:* I have found that I have to keep his food dish full all the time. I know others do it different, but I have found that when he navigates out to get something to eat and nothing is in there he gets flustered, thus being I keep his dish full. When a blind bird eats he will push the food around to try to get a grip on it, instead of just pecking at it. 

*Training: * I have taught Petrie commands. Such as Up- when He is to step up onto my hand. Down- when I want him to get off and step down. and Fly- why I want him to flap his wings for exercise. You can also use certain sounds... whichever way, they will get the hang of it if you are consistant.
*
Just for Fun: * I'd highly recommend contacting Boni- one of PT members to get a flight suit made. She makes the pigeon pants custom to fit each bird. I worry that if I were to take Petrie outside off of his leash that he would get injuried - the leash lets us both have the freedom he needs. and I don't worry about him then... 


I think that's it for now... any questions you have- Just ask!!! 

In the meantime keep him warm- add a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar to his water and you may need to supplement his feeding by de-thawing peas and corn in some warm water and see if he will eat them....It took a month to start putting weight back on Petrie, his keel bone was razor sharp when I found him amongst many other things. I'd also try to keep him very quite... and away from any house comotion.Maybe throw a towel over one end of the cage. Often they can distinguish a movement of light, or reconigize that it got darker... 

***I don't know what to advise on the kind of meds he needs? Somone else will have to advise on that.
The ones mentioned above are a good start. They can all be ordered from Foys or another pigeon supplier.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Good Lord, it could be anything. You checked his mouth, but did you have someone else hold him, and look way down deep in his throat with a flashlight? Somtimes you really have to do that to see canker. And sometimes, canker doesn't show. Wish you could treat him for that and worm him to start with. They are so common.
> As far as being pretty quiet. Yes, when they are sick.






spirit wings said:


> well I would treat him for canker and then cocci and then deworm him and follow up with probiotics and vitamins/minerals. also look for lice.



I have Spartrix tabs, Appertex tabs and MediWorm tabs-- If you want to tell me how many of each to send her then I can do that- If it would help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Good idea, but she said his poops look good. Doesn't sound like cocci.


well with out a vet and testing..blind medicine is trying to cover all the bases and cocci is one of the most common ailments, would hate to miss it...and if he does not perk up then on to the the next thing.....what other choice is there with out a diagnosis.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think too the bird is blind but hard to say what is wrong with him and why did he go blind. Obviously he went blind recently otherwise he wouldn't have survived out there.
I don't know if we could ship you some meds to Canada, but maybe you could get hold of some Cipro locally or order some Baytril and other meds suggested here from Foys and treat him.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Renee: Here is a link to do a fecal.... http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/8000.html

Its 25$- Hope that helps!


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for that link Jenn. I will definitely look into it. 

And thank you all for contributing. I know Oscar is in good hands, with all of your help.

I am uploading more video I just took. I think the final video is confirmation that he is indeed blind. I was allowing him to walk around on my backyard garden table and he walked straight to the edge and fell. Luckily I had my hand waiting and caught him, so he came to no harm, I assure you!!

He really does seem to perk up when he's out in the sunshine. Much more willing to walk around. But still stops and rests/sleeps. I hope you can see some of the closeups of his eyes. I used my digital camera to record video this time instead of my phone.

I'd be happy to hear your thoughts!

Here I have him perched on my hand.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCKnnbHs2Ho

Here he is on my front walk. He has a little poop. Tried to get a shot of it so you could see but it was a bit dark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyHera2k-YA

Here is the one that I believe confirms his blindness.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt_XdNCABFo

Renee


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes I agree --- he is blind!

His eye is irritating him, this is why he wipes it on his wing.... you can get these things to help with that:

*Colliodial Silver *to use for his eyes? In the states we get it at a health food store. Here is a link to the product I am speaking of: http://www.natural-immunogenics.com/silver_why_sovereign.php You would use 1 drop per eye 2x's a day

and also if you could get *Polysporin ointment *which looks like this: http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...Count=0&nug=VPD&skuid=sku352400&id=prod352399
you would use this ointment on the skin around his eye. 

You can search the internet on where you could purchase these where you live.

His poops look good to me.... _but_ _that doesn't mean that microscopically there isn't something wrong._ I'd get a fecal done- it can tell a lot. Espically since his body posture tells us he is ill.

*He is sick *and so I would limit the times that you are handeling him- he will need lots of rest, warmth, hydrating and possible supplment feeding. **How much is he eating? 

I know in an earlier post you said that you thought that he would be feeling better in a couple days time... It can takes week sometimes months for them to get back up to par- but with the care your giving him... he is on his way. 

We just need to figure out what meds he needs at this time... Can you order meds from Foys? 

Also Reti suggested Cipro... does anyone have a link for that... ( I will try to find it in the meantime) *post addition:*** *Here is the link that will lead you to where you can purchase Cipro- http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/resources-for-prescription-meds-w-out-prescription-31594.html 


Thoughts anyone???


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

ItzMeRenee said:


> Thanks again, for everyone's input. We as a family, have already decided that if he needs us, then we'll give him a good home.
> Renee


Aw, that's so great!  I'm really happy you've been taking such great care of Oscar, Renee. I've followed this thread from the beginning, hoping for the best because he is a real cutie. 

(I haven't posted anything because I'm a newbie, but it looks like you're getting very helpful info from everyone.) 

Just wanted to say hi and send some healing thoughts Oscar's way.
Hopefully, it's nothing too serious, and good luck with the meds... oh, I can definitely echo the recommendation to use the Colloidal Silver-- it worked wonderfully when one of my pigeons injured his eye recently. 

give Oscar a hug for me!


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a quick update on Oscar.

He still spends most of his day sleeping, but he has started to begin grooming himself. Not sure if this is a sign of improvement, but it's something. He's getting used to his cage and finding his way around. Eating and drinking well and still lots of poop. 

My question now is. Would he appreciate/benefit from having a bird bath? If so what procedure would I use. Give him a deep dish with water? Or would it be better to just leave him to groom himself? 

Renee


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Most pigeons love to bathe so it would be a nice idea to offer him a bath. I use cat litter pans with about 3 to 4" or so of water. You could put an old towel underneath it if this is in your house. Start by putting Oscar near the pan and splashing your hand in the water. Most pigeons will respond to the sound if they want a bath. You may have to pick him up and put him down in the water at that point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Kitty litter pans are perfect for baths, but Oscar may not feel like bathing right now if he is sick. I'd probably wait until he's better. Wouldn't want him to get chilled.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

also if your worried about him getting too wet or drowning, you could mist him with a hot water filled spray bottle


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> also if your worried about him getting too wet or drowning, you could mist him with a hot water filled spray bottle


Good idea. They like misting. Just don't wet him too much. He'd probably like that.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Renee,
I have pigeon with the same problem like yours. (You can see his picture in my photo gallery – One eyed Pirate) His left eye has no iris and looks blank exactly as yours. He is completely blind on that eye. This is genetic deformity and not illness.
Your bird does not look ill as far as I can see on the video. I would however treat him for worms and canker just as preventive measure. Vitamins and minerals and probiotics will do the rest.
Bird like people learn to live without sight. Unfortunately this pigeon will depend completely on you. There are members in this forum with blind birds and one of them is Penname. She has blind Senegal dove and can share her experience with you.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

plamenh said:


> Hi Renee,
> I have pigeon with the same problem like yours. (You can see his picture in my photo gallery – One eyed Pirate) His left eye has no iris and looks blank exactly as yours. He is completely blind on that eye. This is genetic deformity and not illness.
> Your bird does not look ill as far as I can see on the video. I would however treat him for worms and canker just as preventive measure. Vitamins and minerals and probiotics will do the rest.
> Bird like people learn to live without sight. Unfortunately this pigeon will depend completely on you. *There are members in this forum with blind birds and one of them is Penname. She has blind Senegal dove and can share her experience with you.*




I am one of those members too! Petrie is Completely blind. Having said that, I know all of us would be willing to share what we can. 

You may need to keep an eye on him in the tub while he is bathing... or help him to get wet. A spray bottle works too... or you can fill the bottom of the bath tub with a small amount of water. Stay with him though to make sure he doesn't panic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a blind pigeon as well and he loved bath time, he just needed help getting in and out.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

My apologies FloridaLuv, I’m twice ashamed today, first for missing this tread from the beginning and secondly for not mentioning you. 
Talking about bath, you may be willing to wait a bit until he recovers completely. I’m talking about weight mainly. It doesn’t look ill, but week of strong food and rest in warm place will do well.
As others allready mentioned:
For bathing I would use cat litter box or something similar. Pour warm water 1~2 inch in the “bath tube”. You may add one teaspoon white vinegar or apple cider vinegar in bathing water. Couple of drops of Listerine mouthwash is also good. Take him in the hand and talk to him. I can see from the video that he responds on your voices. Let him perch in your palm and slowly deep your hand in the water. Keep on talking to him until his feats are in the water. With other hand you can splash water for him to hear sound of it. It is important not to scare him because this is something new. Let him get used to the feeling of water. If he shows signs of panic, take him out and let him calm.
If he decides to take a bath, afterwards is good to put him near heater while is drying. Keep in mind that his physical condition is not 100% right so bath is a bit risky if he has a problem maintaining his body temperature.


----------



## ItzMeRenee (Aug 23, 2009)

Update on Oscar =)

He seems to be doing much better. He's awake most of the time now. He eats and drinks very well. He grooms his self quite regularly now. He has taken to spreading his wings and giving a good strong flapping several times a day. His body heat seems to have increased as well. When I pick him up, I can now feel his warmth, I never noticed he was lacking until now that I can feel the difference.

And surprisingly, he seems to have some of his sight back! Is that possible?? He follows things around the room with his eyes. I thought it was a fluke and tested him with various movements around him and he really seems to be following. When I walk toward his cage, he looks right at me as I approach. His eyes have changed too. Well, one of them anyway. One pupil still seems to be fully dilated (to the point where it's almost all you can see) while the other seems to be slightly less dilated. He no longer keeps his eyes shut most of the day too. 

I have given him one bath. He didn't seem scared, but certainly not interested either. I let him just stand in the warm water until his feet were clean and took him out and dried him off.

All in all, it seems we are making progress.

Thanks again for everyone's input and assistance. It is truly appreciated!

Renee


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's awsome, i'm so glad he's feeling better, and super ++++ if he can see!!! even if it's only out of one eye.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great update. He seem to be happy and content.
If he regains even part of his vision that would be wonderful.

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

FANTASTIC UPDATE!!!!!!

WOW- it's just great if he can SEE!! I'll be waiting for updates!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Renee...have you been able to treat him for anything? My gut feeling is that besides being blind, he is sick.


----------

